# Health issues kinks and cork screw



## 465aidan (2 mo ago)

Good morning I've got a general question as I have 2 snakes that im debating getting put to sleep as sad as it is 
1)
carpet python which has gained severe corkscrew she's a gorgeous female but it's awful to see she does eat and shed but she's always falling about and isn't stable like she should be 
2)
California kingsnake was given it as someone was going to release it outside so I wanted to stop that but it has severe kinks I'd say a good portion of its body and is always flipping upside down but it does eat and gives full shed as I've held it for a couple of months but it has started to drop a little weight 

I don't want grilling I want a simple answer as I'm unsure I believe the right thing is for them to be put to sleep but I'd like to hear other people's opinions on it 

Cheers 
Aidan


----------



## Malum Argenteum (5 mo ago)

Based only on the info in your post, I would euthanize them both. If it seems an animal is in distress, I assume they are and end that distress.

If you have other reptiles, I do hope these are securely quarantined in a different room and with appropriate biosafety measures in place. One or more viruses can cause neurological symptoms. If you have more snakes that may have been exposed to these, I would have these snakes tested for all possible relevant pathogens before euthanasia to know if anything may have entered your collection.


----------



## 465aidan (2 mo ago)

Malum Argenteum said:


> Based only on the info in your post, I would euthanize them both. If it seems an animal is in distress, I assume they are and end that distress.
> 
> If you have other reptiles, I do hope these are securely quarantined in a different room and with appropriate biosafety measures in place. One or more viruses can cause neurological symptoms. If you have more snakes that may have been exposed to these, I would have these snakes tested for all possible relevant pathogens before euthanasia to know if anything may have entered your collection.


Thank you for your advice and I'll look into that  I'll get an appointment as soon as I can and yes my others are separated and show no signs of any issues or any problems what so ever


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

In the case of the cali king, then yes, I believe euthanasia is right. I've not heard of such behaviour I kings before.
With the carpet, does she have the jaguar gene??
If so this would explain the behaviour


----------



## 465aidan (2 mo ago)

ian14 said:


> In the case of the cali king, then yes, I believe euthanasia is right. I've not heard of such behaviour I kings before.
> With the carpet, does she have the jaguar gene??
> If so this would explain the behaviour


Yeah it weird but he doesn't have the best control over his top quarter near his head so ends up turning upside down I just don't think they wanted to pay the vet bill tbh and I believe she does to be honest I'm still waiting for a call back from the vets


----------

